# NFS Most Wanted 2012 Criterion issue [SOLVED]



## Animalpak (Dec 24, 2013)

Hello guys

I recently bought this game via Origin with all the DLC included.

I have a problem that I've seen posting in various forums but no one has really solved my problem. That persists to this day.

Installed the game, start normally but the introduction is without sound, and then a loading screen at the end of the that loading screen that lasts for 5 seconds, the screen goes black and nothing more happens.

The game does not start in the main menu it does not go at all just intro-loading and black screen.

Tried everything re installed, upgraded, repaired, re installed origin nothing solved.

Can be sound card drivers issues ?

Can anyone help me out ?

SOLVED !!

My system OS is Windows 8.

*I solved this problem just right click on the game icon, then compatibility>> execute on Windows 7.*

*Now the game launch perfectly the intro comes with sound and the game loads fine.*


----------



## DRDNA (Dec 24, 2013)

It maybe a bad codec pack install. Do you have any codec packs installed?


----------



## Animalpak (Dec 24, 2013)

DRDNA said:


> It maybe a bad codec pack install. Do you have any codec packs installed?


 
I think no, where i can downlad them ?


----------



## RCoon (Dec 24, 2013)

Do you use Avast antivirus by any chance? There's a funny issue with EA and Avast, you have to go into Avast's settings and disable hardware-assisted virtualisation. It was stopping me from playing the game for days, and the forums were rife with this issue. EA never fixed anything (no surprise there), but a few people figured it out eventually. Screenshot attached.


----------



## DRDNA (Dec 24, 2013)

Animalpak said:


> I think no, where i can downlad them ?


 
No don't download any yet until we figure out the issue at hand. Lets start maybe at looking at the log files under applications and system and see what is happening when you are getting the black screen.
Computer Management/Event Viewer/


----------



## Animalpak (Dec 24, 2013)

DRDNA said:


> No don't download any yet until we figure out the issue at hand. Lets start maybe at looking at the log files under applications and system and see what is happening when you are getting the black screen.
> Computer Management/Event Viewer/


 


There is a event log yes


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Dec 24, 2013)

I've never had that problem with Avast, and I leave it running whenever I game. I don't play mp though, maybe that's primarily where it's an issue.

Make sure you re-enable HW virt if disabling it doesn't solve the problem, because as the warning above says, with it disabled the sandbox feature is no longer secure.


----------



## DRDNA (Dec 25, 2013)

You checked system and apps and that's the only errors?


----------



## Animalpak (Dec 25, 2013)

DRDNA said:


> You checked system and apps and that's the only errors?


 

Everytime i try to launch the game that error appears in the event registry.


----------



## newconroer (Dec 30, 2013)

I feel shady posting this however could be legitimate.

http://livehacksource.com/need-for-speed-most-wanted-2012-fixer-1-0-8/

Notice the second option down about blackscreen.

I checked out the actual download link. It takes you to a third party site then forwards you onto media fire. If it gives an error, let it automatically retry.


----------



## Animalpak (Dec 30, 2013)

newconroer said:


> I feel shady posting this however could be legitimate.
> 
> http://livehacksource.com/need-for-speed-most-wanted-2012-fixer-1-0-8/
> 
> ...


 
Thank you but that thing is useless a stupid exe. that contains Worms for sure.


----------



## newconroer (Dec 30, 2013)

Ok, if you believe so.

General thoughts on the matter - in my experience with black screen and sound.

A) Video card drivers
B) Monitor resolution or GPU monitor scaling settings
C) Nvidia Physx (even if you use AMD GPU)
D) Some version of Microsoft Visual C++
E) Hitting Alt-Enter (something to do with fake fullscreen) or checking the game's video options .ini file for anything relating to fake fullscreen/fullscreen.

Other than that, I suggest (since you already paid for it on Origin); try getting a non Origin copy - by whatever method you can.


----------

